# Lake Erie Smallies



## WPM (Jun 9, 2006)

It never fails: If the three of us are having a tough day on Lake Erie, it'll be my buddy's fly rod that scores. 
Thursday at Ashtabula was no exception. Lots of muddy and stained water, conditions all over the place from sunburn/still to freezing wind. I'm pitching cranks and drop-shotting, my other buddy is throwing tubes and blades - both of us trying to present something the fish can find in all the murk. 
The pics show the fish and the quiet little Clouser the size of a matchstick that they both took in 14 - 17 FOW.
I really have to remember to order that Rio Deep 7.

WPM


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

That's why I love fly fishing so much. You just can't replicate the real thing so well without fur & feathers!


----------



## tjc7t7 (Aug 16, 2009)

NICE FISH!! what kind of line and leader are you using to fish that depth of water?


----------



## WPM (Jun 9, 2006)

He was using a 7wt with Rio Deep 7, about 4" of stiff (.017) leader with 2" of O tippet.
He just kept it ticking the bottom as we were drifting along the outside of a nasty mudline.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

awesome fish, I had a tough time on the fly with smallies this weekend, any tips?


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Nice bronze tiger btw.. with that same setup go to any break wall along the shoreline of Lake Erie and you stand a great chance of hooking plenty of fish some like that some smaller and possibly bigger! I miss the sheephead on the fly! I also used 250 grain full sinking line!


----------



## WPM (Jun 9, 2006)

Like I said...
Tough trip to Marblehead, T-storms, mud everywhere, one nice SMB - guess who with guess what...

p.s. he also won the Sheephead derby.


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

Great post and thanks for teh t ip.

For those that do not have the great Clouser pattern, Here are the instructions to tie it.

http://www.taneycomotrout.com/howtotieclouserminnow.html


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

I personally feel the clouser minnow and variations of it are the best all around flies you can tie. They will catch all types of fish, anywhere in the world. 

Omit the lead eyes, tie the colors the other way (hook point swimming down) & you have a bucktail fly that doesn't sink as fast, but retains the killer properties of hair in the water. I've tied hundreds of both & they just flat out work.


----------

